# counterculture



## kassandra1

Od dawna poszukuje polskiego odpowiednika, jedno- lub kilku-wyrazowego, dla angielskiego slowa "counterculture" w kontekscie spoleczno-politycznym.  "Przeciwkultura" i "kontrakultura" nie odzwierciedlaja sensu tego slowa w tym kontekscie najlepiej.  Zapraszam goraco do prezentowania Panstwa pomyslow.
Kassandra1


----------



## BezierCurve

No to strzelam:

_subkultura_?


----------



## majlo

Kontrkultura.


----------



## robin74

Też bym powiedział "kontrkultura", i w odróżnieniu od "przeciwkultura" czy "kontrakultura", których w polszczyznie moim zdaniem nie ma, jest to słowo używane i usankcjonowane słownikowo.


----------



## atsamo

Nonkonformizm.


----------



## kassandra1

Dziekuje za dotychczasowe Panstwa pomysly.  Mysle, ze powinnam sprecyzowac znaczenie w jakim chcialabym przelozyc na jezyk polski angielskie “counterculture”.  Chcialabym okresleniem tym nazwac ruch lub dzialania, podobne do dysydenckich, ktore zaczynaly ferment lat szescdziesiatych w krajach zachodnich (aczkolwiek nie chodzi mi w zadnym stopniu o tamto zabarwienie hippisowskie, kontestujace wieki tradycji).  Poszukuje raczej trafnego wyrazenia, ktore oddaloby etos, aspiracje i dazenia zwykle mniejszosci stojacej w opozycji do przygniatajacych w srodkach przekazu liberalnych wizji spoleczenstwa.  I ten aspekt ja znajduje w  “moim” angielskim okresleniu “counterculture”.  Wiaze sie to z osobami, ruchami i swiatopogladami spolecznymi, ktore ida “pod prad” tego, co podsuwaja  spoleczenstwu dominujace obecnie srodki przekazu, wiekszosc uniwersytetow  i przemysl rozrywkowy.


----------



## Ben Jamin

kassandra1 said:


> Dziekuje za dotychczasowe Panstwa pomysly. Mysle, ze powinnam sprecyzowac znaczenie w jakim chcialabym przelozyc na jezyk polski angielskie “counterculture”. Chcialabym okresleniem tym nazwac ruch lub dzialania, podobne do dysydenckich, ktore zaczynaly ferment lat szescdziesiatych w krajach zachodnich (aczkolwiek nie chodzi mi w zadnym stopniu o tamto zabarwienie hippisowskie, kontestujace wieki tradycji). Poszukuje raczej trafnego wyrazenia, ktore oddaloby etos, aspiracje i dazenia zwykle mniejszosci stojacej w opozycji do przygniatajacych w srodkach przekazu liberalnych wizji spoleczenstwa. I ten aspekt ja znajduje w “moim” angielskim okresleniu “counterculture”. Wiaze sie to z osobami, ruchami i swiatopogladami spolecznymi, ktore ida “pod prad” tego, co podsuwaja spoleczenstwu dominujace obecnie srodki przekazu, wiekszosc uniwersytetow i przemysl rozrywkowy.


 Czemu więc nie nazwać tego po prostu antyliberalizmem? Opis podany powyżej wykazuje zresztą silne cechy ideologicznej deklaracji po jednej stronie. W zależności od punktu widzenia różni ludzie czują się przytłoczeni z różnych stron.


----------



## atsamo

Pomarańczowa Alternatywa.


----------

